# Wood scape critique!



## myboyshay (24 Nov 2009)

Hi there,

Although I won't be rescaping until early next year I recieved my ADA black wood from TGM and had to have a mess around with some ideas. (PIC BELOW)

Wood is still new to me so I would be very grateful of some critique from some of the "wood gurus" out there.

*The plan:*
60cm opti white with straight Nile sand foreground, aquasoil background.  The substrate will be supported/separated with a line of lava stone wrapped in java moss, plenty of java moss tied to the tips and curves of the wood.

gaps of wood will be filled with narrow leaf fern and anubias.  Backdrop of scape will be a curtain of either Vallis nana or Cyprus helferi (not sure on the spelling off hand).

The lava rocks in the pic are there to support and won't be used in the actual scape, i'll push the wood into the substrate to support the wood.

Looking at the pic I feel another piece is needed to run just off centre so I've ordred a couple more pieces just incase.

One thing I love when I look at Amano's work is when some of the wood branches out onto the sand so that's what I'm wanting to create.

Let me know what you guys think

Many thanks

Mark


----------



## Tony Swinney (24 Nov 2009)

Hi Mark

Looks like a great start to me.  I think you're right about another piece or two though, an upright piece between the 2 main uprights, and another piece coming forward and down toward the sand should do it   

Look forward to it   

Tony


----------



## George Farmer (24 Nov 2009)

Nice wood, Mark.

I would try to have more of the wood exposed in an upwards fashion.

Currently a lot of it is 'wasted' by being grouped together in the center.

If you planted as it is now, over time only the two most exposed pieces would be prominent.

If you rotated the piece that has its point nearest the camera 180 degress along its longest axis, so it points upwards instead of downwards, then I think this would improve the design.

Here's a pic of one of my first 'proper' attempts with wood.  And the wood isn't as nice as yours...

Image courtesy of Practical Fishkeeping


----------



## Graeme Edwards (24 Nov 2009)

I think the two uprights are cool, but the third piece doesn't do anything to compliment the others. 

What I would be thinking, is how much will be lost, how does the wood fill you tank i.e space around it etc and where do they lead your eye.

Wood is great for making your eye barrel and roll from left to right, something your almost onto here. 

Also, think about front to back projections. So, think about the features of the wood. Are they all in a line, or are they at different depths of view ( front to back and top to bottom ). 

Afton, wood works best leaning to the front, rather than the back.

Hope that helps, must dash, the misses has cooked my tea...good old bird!   

Cheers.


----------



## myboyshay (24 Nov 2009)

Thanks guys that's exactly what I needed.

I think I was trying to hard to get some of the wood sitting on what will be the substrate but it does look unnatural after reading what you guys have said and having a closer look.

I think wood is a hell of a lot tougher than iwagumi but I won't stop until I'm 100% happy with the hardscape, I'm sure I'll get there in the end.

*George:* your step by step was the very first thing I came across when I got into the aquascaping scene, so I come across your great work before Amano when I did a google search  

Many thanks guys

Mark


----------



## rawr (24 Nov 2009)

I think a lot of space is wasted by the massive clump where all of the peices join in the centre. A great first attempt though, the thing is to keep practising now.


----------



## Jase (25 Nov 2009)

I would just flip the middle piece over in both directions so the shorter part is pointing up, in the centre and the longer part extends to the right, below the other piece of wood.


----------



## myboyshay (27 Nov 2009)

OK everyone I got another couple of pieces and had a bit practice with the wood again.

I kept in mind some of the advice given here and I think this pic/scape looks alot better.

Still needs some tweaking here and there which I think will be easier once in the tank when I can use the substrate to sink the wood to change height, change the angles etc.

Once again your thoughts, suggestions etc are welcome (really helps me learn  )

Thanks

Mark


----------



## andyh (28 Nov 2009)

Looking good! 

So when you starting?

Are going down the same jorney again?

I did stone then wood, now you do stone then wood!     

Madness!


----------



## myboyshay (28 Nov 2009)

andyh said:
			
		

> Looking good!
> 
> So when you starting?
> 
> ...



Thanks Andy!

Yep starting all over again probably early next year though, get christmas over with and rescape.

I thought I'd keep the iwagumi for about a year but I'm itching to rescape already.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Graeme Edwards (28 Nov 2009)

Much better mark.

If im honest, its a bit even, both in balance left to right and the hight of the points. Play around to make some orderly chaos, if thats at all possible!   

Much better thought mate.


----------



## NeilW (28 Nov 2009)

myboyshay said:
			
		

> OK everyone I got another couple of pieces and had a bit practice with the wood again.



I don't like knocking anyones efforts but it looks too symmetrical for my liking, where they're all a similar length and angle as well as the composition.  Also theres an even number of pieces and nature appears to like odd numbers so maybe using 3 or 5 pieces would help.  I like the rocks though! 

Hope any of thats helpful to you  
Neil


----------



## NeilW (28 Nov 2009)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Much better mark.
> 
> If im honest, its a bit even, both in balance left to right and the hight of the points. Play around to make some orderly chaos, if thats at all possible!
> 
> Much better thought mate.



Doh! Sorry I didn't notice the second page and missed this.  I think I just repeated what Graeme said


----------



## samc (28 Nov 2009)

i like the second one more  i would keep playing though until your really happy else you will regret it.

one thing i have noted from my expierence is that having a centrepiece draws your eye straight to the dip in the wood, rather than to the rest of the aquarium. i wished i had spread the wood out like this http://naacademy.pl/Galerie/JAPAN-2009---09---Seminar-day-4,1,0,10,450.htm?photo=348

i think the nature aquarium is more about the planting rather than the hardscpe. not saying hardscpe is not important though


----------



## myboyshay (29 Nov 2009)

Appreciate the advice everyone, cheers  

I think the foundation is there and with a little tweaking here and there I should, hopefully be happy with it.

I'll change the angles and heights with the help of the substrate and add another piece (I agree with the odd numbers) so it'll be more 3 to 2 composition.

Once again thanks guys

Mark


----------

